# `



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Not all above grounds are created equal and a lot don't have a shad population. What above ground are you fishing? If it has shad they will be following the schools of shad blowing them out of the water all day long. A pop r, an X rap, white spinner bait, a rattle trap, or maybe a Zara spook if they are chasing shad. When the water temps drop back down in the 67-71 degree range it's game on.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Don't know exactly what your bass are doing up there, but here, at least, they are beginning to show signs of typical fall feeding patterns, chasing shad more, and following the schools toward the backs of coves and creek mouths. One thing is for certain, whether you're in NC or Ohio. Find a flow, you'll most likely find fish. And I would add a Scrounger to the list Laynhardwood gave you. It's a great bait for schooling bass. I use a pearl Fat Albert grub as a trailer, but flukes do well in that capacity too. The Scrounger is a good "big bass" bait. Haven't caught a small fish on it yet, most have been 3-5 pounds.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...crounger/RK=0/RS=pHO.g5w_V5BvhQ79ExEtGfQkDGQ-


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------

